# How to Upload Pictures**Video**



## appylover31803

I have made an updated video on how to upload photos to the forum.
Enjoy!


----------



## Cheval

Good idea - that will be very useful for newer players. Thanks for sharing!
PS - Love the music! Haha.


----------



## PoptartShop

Good video; that'll be useful! 
& LOL @ the music.


----------



## carriedenaee

thanks for the video!!


----------



## appylover31803

no problem


----------



## Magic

thanks for sharing!

yeah, great for the newer users (or the older ones that have forgotten!)


lol, love the song also xD


----------



## free_sprtd

now....how do you upload videos? lol


----------



## appylover31803

do you mean like to embed them? or to have the link?


----------



## free_sprtd

oh i dunno lol i have them from my camera, and i can never seem to upload, it always makes the pages freeze from other sites. maybe ill try though.


----------



## appylover31803

well if we can upload videos here, i never knew it  

If you mean just uploading a video to your computer, i might be able to help..


----------



## free_sprtd

no i have them on my comuter, but they dont upload to photobucket or youtube. it takes forever, or the file is too big


----------



## appylover31803

i couldn't get my videos uploaded to photobucket either. Youtube always seems to take forever with me. I just click to upload it and then do something else for a few hours (depending on the size)

I think for youtube, the max time limit is 10 min... i think


----------



## grayhorse

*oh poo*

I can't get it to let me watch it


----------



## appylover31803

hmm, that's odd.

Try going to this link and then clicking on uploading pictures
http://youtube.com/profile_videos?user=swtblndebabe18

If it still doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

*img*

when i do the pictures it does the img thing which i cannot open-am i doing something wrong?? mine never just pop like the other photos


----------



## appylover31803

what do you mean it does the IMG thing?

If you have a picture that is .img, it will not be able to open it.

The format for pictures that can be opened using the "Upload Picture"
must be jpg, jpeg, pjpeg, gif, png, x-png, x-citrix-pjpeg.


----------



## horsegirl123

thanks! that helps sooo much!


----------



## appylover31803

no problem


----------



## appyhappy

Very helpful! Thanks


----------



## Kayley

Thanks this helped alot


----------



## mgarzon

Thank you SO much for this!!! It's been on ongoing source of frustration for many of us (and I just got to upload a pic of my new book cover, woohoo!). It's awfully nice of you to have taken the time


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Is it the same for a video if you don't want to go through you tube?:?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SpiritLifter said:


> Is it the same for a video if you don't want to go through you tube?:?



I always use youtube so maybe you can attach a movie? Never tried

Going to test it..

So far it just says "uploading files..please wait" and at the bottom "sending request to horseforum.com" but if you look at the list, .mov isn't on there (which is a typical format for videos)

So I'm thinking it's a no go..

But you can upload them to flickr or photobucket I believe.


----------



## YeguadalaB

Thank you for the information


----------



## HorseGirlFive

Thank you! This video really helped.. I'm not even that new, I just never really figured out how to post pictures and videos. Lol. xD


----------



## CrossCountryStar

This helped a ton. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

